# 7up 8 bubble John G Epping 1941 & White swimsuit girl 1936



## iggyworf (Aug 30, 2016)

Here are the bottles I promised to post.
1st is the 8 bubble John G. Epping from 1941. I did basic cleaning but this one still has some cloudiness in it.




2nd is the special one a coworker got me at a garage sale. A 8 bubble white swimsuit girl. From the Downey-Joyce 7up co. Norwalk - Ohio - Columbus. From 1936. Now this is not an excellent example. The ACL is faded on both front and back but still very legible. A while back forum member Jbeas 31 posted a rare orange swimsuit bubble girl and refers to a white swimsuit girl. But my bottle is from the Owens Illinois bottle co. With the 'low neck label on the back of the bottle. Again having trouble with pics of the bottoms. I need to upgrade with a good camera.



Here are links to Jbeas31 post and to an earlier post about these bottles.
Jbeas31
https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?686547-Orange-swimsuit-bubble-girl-7up

Jaybeck from 2011
https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?456765-Some-unusual-8-bubble-7-Up-bottles


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 30, 2016)

WOW. That's white swimsuit is awesome


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 30, 2016)

Rich

Fantastico find!  Now all you need is the *orange *swimsuit bottle like Jbeas31's and you'll have a pair of real bathing beauties. The 1941 Epping is special as well. Its interesting that the white and orange swimsuit bottles are both Joyce bottles. I know we discussed them at length in the past, but ya gotta wonder what the rest of the story is about them?

I hope you don't mind that I enhanced the images of your orange swimsuit bottle and eliminated some of the haze. Its a real beauty and worthy of "THE ACL HALL OF FAME"

Thanks for sharing and especially for the speedy post. Now I can put the bloodhounds away so you won't have to worry about them showing up in the middle of night. 

 





Speaking of 'White' 7up bottles, I'm currently working on a study of the so called "White WWII Labels" and think you'll find it quite interesting. In fact, you can help me out with it when its up and running because I'd like to use some of your bottles and also call upon your expertise.


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanx Bob, Thanx Josh, no problem Bob about the pics. I need to upgrade with a better camera. I did briefly look around for anything about that red paint shortage during the war but didn't really come up with anything. I will try to help if I can.
And thanx for not sending out the bloodhounds! LOL


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 31, 2016)

Iggy,  I'm curious if the person who got the white swimsuit bottle knew what it was, or did they just see it and get it for you not knowing?


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 31, 2016)

I have been working with this guy for over 20yrs. I always brag to him about bottles. I have told him things to look out for. He said he remembered me saying something about the 8 bubbles and how they are more desirable. He also collects things and sells on ebay. But he did not know about the white swimsuit. So It worked out double in my favor. Price for bottle was 20$. He said the person who was selling it had a lot of bottles for sale mostly coke. but he wasn't sure about coke bottles. But the seller said to him it was a good bottle.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice Find Iggy! 
Yours is very similar to my orange swimsuit bottle. Yours does not appear to have the embossed 7up on the front at the same level as the back neck label.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanx Jbeas31. No it does not have any embossing, just the low neck label on the back side.


Unrelated to this thread but still 7up related if anyone cares to check out this cool long article about 7up's 'hippie' campaign adds from the late 60's to mid 70's. Very cool artwork.

http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/collecting-7ups-most-beautiful-hallucinatory-billboards/


----------



## Jbeas31 (Sep 1, 2016)

Still an awesome find for you!

I have several items with the Uncola Campaign artwork. A couple of the posters Butterfly and Bottle and Island of Pure Refreshment.  A set of  4 thermo Serv glasses. A record with the blimp on it. 

Search for Bob Treat 7up on Google. He has a ton of information on this artwork and had a large collection as well. 
He is seller finishstrong on eBay as well and he usually has several posters for sale.


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey, guys

If you're looking for me, you'll find me here ...

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?687234-WWII-ACL-RED-PAINT-RATIONING-FACT-or-FICTION


----------

